# Political ads



## Yair (Jul 22, 2007)

I was very surprised to see an add at the bottom of the page related to my country, Israel. Clicking on it, I was led to an extreme right-wing site. From it:







> Google banned our site from the AdSense advertising program for “unacceptable content,” “advocating against a group,” and “sensitive content.” Yahoo/ Overture restricted our ads to a few odd keywords. Amazon deleted all reviews to stop the discussion. Russian ad provider Begun rejected our ads as “extremist.” Many other sites and conventional media outlets refused our ads. China blocked our site.
> ...
> Why the pen name? Rav Kahane’s example is one obvious reason: he was kicked out of the Knesset for “racist” opinion that Jewish state cannot have Arab majority. ...



I think this testifies to the site's content. 

I don't particularly mind, but I am surprised. I don't get it. Isn't ENWorld supposed to be devoid of politics? That's supposed to include political ads, I'd imagine...

The site is http://samsonblinded.org/blog/


----------



## Umbran (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, interestingly enough, the ads on the bottom of the page are from Google.  Interesing how Google removed them, but they're still there...

In any event, while the ads that appear at the top of the page are bought by rpg companies who want to advertise, the ones at the bottom of the page are from Goggle.  We are therefore not fully in control of their content.  Hopefully, those sorts of things will be uncommon, so that the revenue they produce is worth the occasional annoyance ad.


----------



## Yair (Jul 22, 2007)

I see.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 22, 2007)

I see an Israel-related, most probably political ad at the bottom of this page right now. Quite possibly not the same one (I haven't clicked it), but I think the link's image speaks for itself:

Picture (only)


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 22, 2007)

Those will presumably have to go.


----------



## Yair (Jul 22, 2007)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I see an Israel-related, most probably political ad at the bottom of this page right now. Quite possibly not the same one (I haven't clicked it), but I think the link's image speaks for itself:
> 
> Picture (only)



It's the same ad, leading to the aforementioned site. I guess Google links it to any thread in ENWorld that mentions Israel or something..


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 23, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> It's the same ad, leading to the aforementioned site. I guess Google links it to any thread in ENWorld that mentions Israel or something..



Yair, if it's scanning for mention of the country, could it be picking up on your "location" listing and thus linking to any thread you post to?

Just wondering...

Lanefan


----------



## Yair (Jul 23, 2007)

Lanefan said:
			
		

> Yair, if it's scanning for mention of the country, could it be picking up on your "location" listing and thus linking to any thread you post to?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Lanefan



Possibly. Although I don't think Google thinks so highly of me that they would tailor their ads to my august presence


----------



## Quasqueton (Jul 24, 2007)

You know, we could make a game of this. Start a thread here in Meta just to test the Google ads. Post some word and see what Google throws up in response.

For instance, *cheerleader!*.

Quasqueton


----------



## werk (Jul 24, 2007)

Yair said:
			
		

> Possibly. Although I don't think Google thinks so highly of me that they would tailor their ads to my august presence




That's pretty much how it works tho...  You get a cookie, the cookie watches and learns, the banner shows you things that you _should_ be interested in based upon blind keyword searches.

Delete your cookies and turn them off and I bet the banners switch back to gamertopia (that's what mine is now).


Really is terrible tho, I'm sorry you have to see that...stuff.


----------

